# Rabbit Snails? (Tylomelania sp.)



## Logic (Jan 7, 2016)

Curious if anybody had kept them with a betta ? I am thinking of putting some in my 10 gallon with my giant betta to clean up algae and uneaten fish food. They also just seem like a low-bioload cool addition.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, those are cute. I'm going to go look them up because I haven't ever heard of them until now.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Had one with my betta. The betta loved to go after its antennas, not very nice! I ended up giving it away because it also loved eating the root of my tiger lotus.


----------



## Logic (Jan 7, 2016)

Netti said:


> Had one with my betta. The betta loved to go after its antennas, not very nice! I ended up giving it away because it also loved eating the root of my tiger lotus.


Oh that sucks to hear I have dwarf tiger lotus plant(three actually). I have read they can nibble on plants but I heard it is not too bad if you keep them well fed. I will have to do more research.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Be aware any 'algae eater' will not have a low bioload-they poop a LOT!
That said I've not kept rabbit snails to know how their bio load is compared to say nerite or Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## Logic (Jan 7, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Be aware any 'algae eater' will not have a low bioload-they poop a LOT!
> That said I've not kept rabbit snails to know how their bio load is compared to say nerite or Malaysian trumpet snails.


Well they probably have a pretty substantial bio-load for a snail because they get like 3-4in lol. But I guess by low-bioload I meant compared to like cory catfish or something like that. I could be completely wrong. I am pretty sold on them though I think I am going to get a trio. I am also getting a trio of Pagida Snails.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My LFS has rabbit snails! *dies* if anyone wants any...... Road trip to ND? I dunno if I like them or not... They kinda creep me out, but are cute, too.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> My LFS has rabbit snails! *dies* if anyone wants any...... Road trip to ND? I dunno if I like them or not... They kinda creep me out, but are cute, too.


I want some so bad! Will trade for fry? lol!


----------



## Logic (Jan 7, 2016)

I think they are really cool looking! But it may be some time before I get mine the place I want to get them from says they are out of stock.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooh, KitKat, that's an idea...... Gotta post pics first!

I wonder if they ship well?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Oooh, KitKat, that's an idea...... Gotta post pics first!
> 
> I wonder if they ship well?


I should think so.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Pretty sure they eat plants, I think that was the only thing deterring me from snatching one up from my LFS :-?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

My bettas would eat the soft bits sticking out.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol, came across this again by Google. I now have over 60 rabbit snails of various colors XD


----------

